# Late 80s (?) Noma Canadina 8/27



## NomaBob (Nov 18, 2018)

Hello! New to the fourms here. I just pulled my machine out of the basement in anticipation of all the snow. First pull and I was off an running. Over the course of the year I lost air in one tire but thats an easy fix. I'm wondering if anyone can shed some information on this machine. I have a full manual for this machine with part numbers. Parts tho are non existent it seems except for comon stuff that Murray still makes. Its Definitely an import from Canada. I haven't seen another or any real info on it. We've pretty much owned it since new. It's a beast of a machine and it's older then me haha. My father since upgraded and now I have been using it for a few years. I definitely think I'm going to put an impeller kit on it as it cloggs and struggles with the wet stuff. I also have some impeller issues that I can go into further detail in a later post. Hopefully someone here can shed some light and tell me exactly what I have on my hands here. I attached some photos so you guys can check it out. Thanks. Bob.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

That's a great machine Bob.....keep her running!


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Those are solid machines. Never acknowledged one with the Briggs engine on it. Parts can be hard to find new but I see many parts machines on CL for dirt cheap. Keep an eye out on the drive system the Nomas I have sold all needed to be adjusted as they had a tendency to creep when no drive was engaged. This one was the Euro Series. Probably had better handling Lol.


----------



## NomaBob (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks cranman! Im definitely gonna try. I was thinking about replacing it but then I found this site.


----------



## NomaBob (Nov 18, 2018)

Guiliteen did you paint that? Funny you mention the drive. Mine stopped working this afternoon think the rubber disk needs adjusted. I will definitely have to keep an eye for parts machines.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF NomaBob

.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

If you have a hard time try a Husqvarna dealer. They sold them as the St927 and more likely be able to get you parts than other vendors. Yea keep an eye on the drive. I think they go out of whack often. I never own them long enough to know how often. But seems like the some of touched many have needed some TLC in that area.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I painted the top area where it is black. The paint was chipping off. Cleaned it up and slapped some rustoleum enamel on it.


----------



## NomaBob (Nov 18, 2018)

Thank you Kiss4afrog! Guilateen, that's a crazy color for sure. I like the black tho. Breaks it up nicely. I will have to look Into the husky parts. I know we had to Jimmy a new auger shaft In and I would like to get the right parts if I can. The auger moves in and out a good 1/2" and flips the belt every once in a while.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Someone has a Noma Signature manual available for download here:

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/murray-snowblowers/120401-noma-signature-manual.html

Some of the parts should interchange


----------



## NomaBob (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks for the info db130!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

theres an online canuck parts seller thats fairly reasonable with prices and shipping, website has much to be desired but its a fully working site, ive ordered from him b4 and got what i paid for in a reasonable length of time.
c-equipment.com


----------



## NomaBob (Nov 18, 2018)

Sweet deal Vinny! Thanks for the help.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Do you have actual model # from machine......usually in front of your feet when at controls of your blower on kick panel under handlebars......


IE: E2784-020 as an example of Noma.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Keep at it, never know you might even find an other A for Canadiana some day. lol


----------



## NomaBob (Nov 18, 2018)

Simplicity I do. I will grab it and post it up. 


Coby yeah I guess I did mess that up didn't I haha.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Craftsman had the same model. I had a Noma Canadiana Red Brute in the past and they are good machines. I changed the motor pulley for a bigger one so the impeller turned faster. I also changed the chute for a taller one. This machine was a beast. My stepbrother still has it,


----------



## NomaBob (Nov 18, 2018)

Simplicity I do. Look at the attached pic. 

Legram yeah this one needs some love in that department. The impeller is pretty worn out. I'll post a pic.


----------

